

A simple keyword research & content roadmap for startups - dannomatic
http://honeypotmarketing.com/keyword-research-blueprint/
Search and content optimization is quite often ignored by start-ups and small companies, the reality is that a modest time investment can pay large dividends towards business and visibility growth. I figured I would write up a quick little roadmap that can get you started around a strong search marketing strategy.
======
rickyp
Nice service for anyone starting a business

